# Owner Lighthouse Quick Shop



## Jalal Meghjani (Mar 7, 2017)

I m looking for SS Tank about 8 gallons capacity (May be used one in good condition) with tap to bottle the honey and also heating pad to heat the tank up to 65F temp. I believe it is max temp to save useful enzymes like pollin in the raw honey. Any advice regarding this is welcomed as I am new in this field.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

I use an eight gallon stock pot from Bayou Classics.It is stainless steel and comes with a valve for filling. I believe the cost,on Ebay,was about $100. I bottle about six or seven gallons each week and this works well for me.


----------



## ABruce (Dec 27, 2013)

I think you might want to take a look at the temperature your going to use. I have been to San Antonio in the summer. I suspect the hive temperature when they make the honey and put up the pollen is a lot warmer than 65f. I was in my hives last week and with a cheap heat gun the top of the frames were 85f . The air temp was about 36f and we still have a foot of snow on the ground. I normally bottle my honey at between 85 and 90 , its a lot easier. 
Make sure you get a real good thermostat for the heat pad, I ruined a five gallon bucket of honey this year when mine went bad.
Regards
Bruce


----------



## MonkeyMcBean (Mar 1, 2017)

ABruce said:


> I ruined a five gallon bucket of honey this year when mine went bad.


Did the heater go full on or turn off?


----------



## ABruce (Dec 27, 2013)

MonkeyMcBean said:


> Did the heater go full on or turn off?


full on, i caught it but the honey is slightly burnt, in a brewing book I have they referred to it as caramelized. I am getting ready to brew a rather heavy full bodied beer with honey and caramel overtones!!


----------



## MonkeyMcBean (Mar 1, 2017)

ABruce said:


> I am getting ready to brew a rather heavy full bodied beer with honey and caramel overtones!!


I've had quite a few excellent braggots in my time. A caramelly one sounds delicious.

Happy brewing!


----------



## Jalal Meghjani (Mar 7, 2017)

What maximum temperature we could go in order not to burn out pollen in the honey. And what is a definition of raw honey ? Can someone please guide me...


----------

